# Increase muscle density but not size



## metomeya (Apr 17, 2005)

Can you increase muscle density but not the size of the muscle?


----------



## Uzi9 (Apr 17, 2005)

metomeya said:
			
		

> Can you increase muscle density but not the size of the muscle?


hummmmmmmmmmmmmm, losing water retention will increase density.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 17, 2005)

diet down to a really low BF% and you will look dense as hell.


----------



## Vieope (Apr 17, 2005)

_Those machines that crash cars. _


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 17, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Those machines that crash cars. _


lol... that'll make you REAL dense


----------



## Mudge (Apr 17, 2005)

Diet down and powerlift.


----------

